# Easton game getter arrows



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

yes


----------



## whack'em67 (Feb 11, 2013)

What spine are the game getter 2216s?


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is Easton aluminum chart


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

The spine of a 2216 is .376.


----------

